# Tout ce que vous avez toujours voulu dire sur Pâques .......



## Finn_Atlas (14 Avril 2003)

Voilà, c'est bientôt Pâques. Vos anecdotes, vos remarques (en dehors du traditionnel discours " Beurk Paques c'est commercial il n'y a plus l'esprit de Noël gnagna gna 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)....ce que vous mangez pour Pâques....quel type de chocolat vous préférez....etc....si vous cachez les oeufs ou pas... (non toujours pas là Globalcut ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)......

Ici Cognac-Jay......à vous les studios !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Avril 2003)

Pâques ! Les meilleurs moments de ma jeunesse avec Noël..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'était sacré ! Le matin quand on se réveillait (quand on avait réussi à dormir !), on courait en pyjama dans le jardin plein de rosée et déjà ensoleillé, pour aller dénicher ce que les "cloches de Pâques" nous avaient ramené : des tonnes d'oeufs en chocolat, des lapins et la traditionnelle poule que l'on cassait gaiement pour le petit déjeuner...!!!
Ensuite, on s'habillait "en dimanche" et on allait tous ensemble à la messe...
J'ai cru très longtemps que c'était effectivement les cloches qui nous ramenaient tout ça, jusqu'au jour où regardant par la fenêtre très tôt le matin, j'ai surpris Papa et Maman qui cachaient ces trésors consciencieusement dans tous les buissons...!!!
A vrai dire, j'ai été un peu déçu ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai fait exactement pareil avec mes enfants lorsqu'ils étaient petits : lever aux aurores et "cachage" d'oeufs dans tous les coins du jardin et de la maison... ...
Malheureusement, ils n'y ont pas cru très longtemps car de bonnes âmes, à l'école, les ont ramené sur le chemin de la vérité et de la raison...
Ce qui me gêne un peu aujourd'hui, c'est que l'on trouve les oeufs et figurines dans tous les magasins à partir de début mars (commerce oblige...!) - de mon temps (!), ils étaient exposés seulement quelques jours avant Pâques...
Plus question d'aller à la messe non plus...les temps changent !
Pâques, pour nous, c'était l'occasion de s'acheter de nouveaux vêtements "de printemps", de se réunir en famille, de célébrer quelque chose ensemble...
Maintenant, quand on parle Pâques on dit : "chouette, lundi on a congé !!!" 
Un peu triste n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## bonpat (14 Avril 2003)

Pâques est vraiment la plus grande fête chrétienne. C'est la seule et unique raison de l'existence de Jésus. Prendre nos péchés, mourir sur la croix et ressusciter. En un mot nous faire espérer en l'amour infini de Dieu qui nous donne son fils pour nous sauver.

Si vous voulez vraiment savoir quel joie partagent les chrétiens le jour de Pâques faîtes l'effort d'aller au chemin de Croix le Vendredi Saint, d'écouter l'histoire de l'agonie du Christ pour nous laver de nos péchés et les souffrances de Marie sa mère. « Il ny a pas de plus grand Amour que mourir pour ceux quon aime ».Il est difficile de ne pas avoir les larmes aux yeux. 

On pourra en profiter pour écouter quelques Stabat Mater (Vivaldi, Pergolèse, Rossini) en lisant les paroles simultanément. Pour ceux qui le désirent, il ne faut pas hésiter à se confesser (aujourdhui cela sappelle le sacrement de réconciliation), cest toujours prévu.
Revenez en arrière dans votre vie, souvenez vous de votre enfance et même si vous ne vous êtes pas confesser de puis 15, 20 ou 50 ans cela ne dérangera pas le prêtre en face de vous. Vous vous sentirez pousser des ailes, cest affolant comme on se sent léger après.
Rappels : 
1) le signe de croix devant le prêtre (front, sternum, épaule gauche, épaule droite)
2) Bénissez-moi mon père parce que jai péché.
3) Dites depuis combien de temps vous ne vous êtes pas confessé et avec laide du prêtre annoncez vos péchés.
4) bénédiction du prêtre et absolution des péchés.
5) récitez (ou lisez) lacte de contrition :
« Mon Dieu, jai un très grand regret de vous avoir offensé, parce que vous êtes infiniment bon, infiniment aimable et que le péché vous déplait. Je prends la ferme résolution avec le secours de votre Sainte Grâce de ne plus vous offenser et de faire pénitence. »

Le Chemin de Croix nest pas une messe (il ny a pas de communion car nous ne mangeons pas le corps du Christ en souvenir du jour de sa mort). Vous nêtes pas non plus obligé de jeûner, en particulier les femmes enceintes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, mais vous pouvez faire quelques efforts ce jour là (moins de cigarettes, dalcool, de sexe etc)
Le Vendredi Saint est le premier jour, le Samedi Saint est le deuxième jour et le Dimanche de Pâques est le troisième jour (« Détruisez ce temple et en trois jours je le rebâtirai »)
Pour rappel : du Mercredi des Cendres jusquau Dimanche de Pâques, ceux sont les quarante jours qui composent le Carême. La résurrection du Christ est pour nos âmes une délivrance et pour nos corps aussi.

_Je nai surtout pas écrit ceci pour vous pousser à vous replonger dans votre foi mais pour aider ceux qui désireraient renouer avec et qui nosent pas demander. Nhésitez pas à mécrire en mp pour vous donner dautres renseignements discrètement si vous préférez. Attention je ne suis pas toujours pratiquant et je n'ai pas réponse à tout. _

Horaires des célébrations religieuses à Paris :  ici


----------



## bonpat (14 Avril 2003)

Petit complémént d'information :
La Semaine Sainte commence aujourd'hui. Nous sommes le Lundi Saint.

Le lundi de Pâques ne correspond absolument à rien de religieux. C'est un jour qui est donné parceque Pâques tombe toujours un dimanche


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Avril 2003)

Salut bonpat !
Je ne te promets pas d'aller me confesser ... j'ai "trop donné" quand j'étais jeune et chez les jésuites - ma seule et unique confession, c'est de demander pardon directement aux personnes que j'ai éventuellement blessées ou offensées, et crois-moi, je n'ai jamais hésité à le faire...
De plus, le fait de devoir raconter des choses qui sont, somme toute, personnelles à quelqu'un que je considère ni plus ni moins que comme l'égal de chacun d'entre nous, me dérange un peu...
Sans aucune prétention, je préfère "dialoguer" avec ma propre conscience...
Par contre, cette année, j'ai véritablement envie de retrouver mes "Pâques d'antan" - pour la première fois depuis de nombreuses années, je m'habillerai correctement et j'irai assister à la messe ... non pas pour faire comme les autres, ni parce qu'on m'y oblige, mais simplement parce que j'ai envie de "communier" au sens large du terme avec les autres... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors, bonnes Pâques à Toutes et Tous, qui que vous soyez et où que vous soyez.....


----------



## bebert (14 Avril 2003)

J'ai de très bons souvenirs de Pâques (cités en vrac, désolé) :

-Les ufs dès que la cloche de l'église sonnait, étaient lancés par mes parents depuis l'extérieur de la maison dans la chambre dont la fenêtre était "curieusement ouverte" à ce moment là. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Place Saint-Pierre à Rome perdu parmi 300 000 personnes du monde entier. Ambiance garantie !

-En Italie toujours, près de Trento chez des amis à mes parents dans une superbe villa retirée à flanc de montagne.

Aujourd'hui, c'est un peu triste. On mange les ufs un mois avant. Les enfants sont "pourris-gâtés".


----------



## Ruban (14 Avril 2003)

Merci Thebig pour ce retour en arrière.
 Pâques me rappelle aussi les ufs et les cocottes en chocolat que nous allions rechercher avec mes cousins dans le jardin de ma grand-mère.
Cétait une occasion pour toute la famille de se retrouver, il y en avait dautres, mais comme le sujet cest Pâques, je ne vais quand même pas parler de Noël.
Je me souviens des disputes car tout le monde pensait avoir été lésé, au mieux ça se terminait par des échanges pas toujours équitables, une année un de mes cousins avait réussi à échanger avec ma petite cousine tous ses chocolats contre un vieux verrou rouillé, comble des trésors à ses yeux de cinq ans. 
Je me souviens aussi, des groseilles que nous allions chiper dans le jardin de la voisine, des batailles dans les meules de foins et des démangeaisons qui sensuivaient, et là, il y a, qui plane dans mon bureau, comme une odeur de rhubarbe que lon faisait cuire pour les confitures hivernales.

Alors jai décidé de moffrir mon après-midi, et de retourner dans le quartier de mon enfance. Peut-être aurais-je la chance de rencontrer une vieille connaissance.


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Avril 2003)

Pâques je m'en tape, je suis athée


----------



## Ruban (14 Avril 2003)

Merci à toi aussi bonpat de ce petit rappel, qui en ce qui me concerne n'est pas du superflu. 
Cette après-midi en allant dans mon ancien quartier, je ferai un tour à l'église, celle où j'ai fais ma communion, et j'allumerai un où deux cierges en pensant à tous ceux que j'aime.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Pâques je m'en tape, je suis athée
* 

[/QUOTE]
...même pas d'oeufs pour toi...???


----------



## bonpat (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Pâques je m'en tape, je suis athée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Je ne crois pas qu'être athée implique de s'en taper de Pâques.

Par ailleurs, il y a aussi des baptisés qui s'en tapent


----------



## bonpat (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ruban:</font><hr /> * j'allumerai un où deux cierges en pensant à tous ceux que j'aime.



* 

[/QUOTE]

J'en fait déjà partie ?


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
...même pas d'oeufs pour toi...??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

ca m'empeche pas d'en manger


----------



## Olive94 (14 Avril 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
 Maintenant, quand on parle Pâques on dit : "chouette, lundi on a congé !!!" 
Un peu triste n'est-ce pas ? 

[/QUOTE] 

Oui ! Et c'est la qu'on voit qu'on en a pris un sacré coup dans l'aile ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 </font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
« Il ny a pas de plus grand Amour que mourir pour ceux quon aime ».Il est difficile de ne pas avoir les larmes aux yeux.   

[/QUOTE] 
Ca me rappelle un film américain (je ne sais plus lequel, il y en a tellement) qui reprend le meme theme justement !


----------



## bebert (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Pâques je m'en tape, je suis athée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je suis athée mais pas anticlérical. Je profite pleinement des ces traditions qui font passer des messages d'amour, de paix et de fraternité. (Pétard, c'est moi qui écrit ça ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Ruban (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

J'en fait déjà partie ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Quand je dis tous ceux que j'aime, c'est tous.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Par ailleurs, il y a aussi des baptisés qui s'en tapent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est vrai


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ruban:</font><hr /> *
Cette après-midi en allant dans mon ancien quartier, je ferai un tour à l'église, celle où j'ai fais ma communion, et j'allumerai un où deux cierges en pensant à tous ceux que j'aime.
* 

[/QUOTE]
Régulièrement, (et quand je dis régulièrement, c'est au moins une fois par semaine...), j'entre dans une petite église devant laquelle je passe en rentrant chez moi...non pas pour prier ou demander quoi que ce soit, mais simplement parce que j'y goûte un calme et une sérénité peu commune.
Je m'assieds quelques instants et je laisse mon esprit vagabonder loin des rumeurs de la ville et du boulot ... ça me fait un bien fou !
J'avais remarqué également que beaucoup de bougies se consumaient devant les statues de la Vierge Marie, du Petit Jésus de Prague ou de Saint Antoine de Padoue....
Seule, dans un coin, une statue représentant je ne sais quel saint, était dénuée de tout ornement et ne bénéficiait d'aucune bougies ni d'aucun présents particuliers....
Impossible de dire de quel saint il s'agissait (pas de plaque, pas de nom....) - il avait l'air grave et sérieux et pour être honnête, pas commode du tout....
J'ai pris l'habitude, lorsque je passe dans cette église, de lui allumer un cierge - mes cierges sont restés seuls bien longtemps...
Maintenant, à ma grande surprise, mon cierge n'est plus seul, il y en a trois ou quatre qui illuminent son visage, le rendant d'un seul coup plus amical, plus complice...
Peut-être est-il enfin heureux de savoir que quelqu'un pense à lui !
Il suffit parfois de peu de choses......


----------



## bebert (14 Avril 2003)

Tu as retrouvé Saint Thol !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Tu as retrouvé Saint Thol ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
...tu ne vas quand même pas remettre ça !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












...non ! tu n'oserais pas - j'en suis sûr....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Tu as retrouvé Saint Thol ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]
...s'il avait eu une bonne moquette aux lèvres, j'aurais plutôt dit Saint Maclou, mais ce n'était pas le cas....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Avril 2003)

S'il avait eu une teinte verdâtre on aurait pu dire de lui qu'il était vert Saint Gétorix... même pas !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Avril 2003)

...ne me pousse pas Bébert ! Ne me pousse pas...!!!!!


----------



## bebert (14 Avril 2003)

Est-ce que tu as senti ses pieds ? Suivant l'odeur, il est possible que se soit Saint Marcellin.


----------



## tomtom (14 Avril 2003)

Et les crécelles? personne n'a fait tourner les crécelles ici? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mon rêve quand j'était petit était d'aller faire tourner les crécelles avec les autres gosses du village:

"Il est midi.... CRrrrrrrrrrrr..."


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Je ne crois pas qu'être athée implique de s'en taper de Pâques.

Par ailleurs, il y a aussi des baptisés qui s'en tapent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et moi je ne crois pas que parler de pâques implique forcément de parler du christianisme (même si c'est une fête religieuse).
On peut aimer le coup (et le goût 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) des oeufs sans pour autant apprécier la compagnie de crétins lors d'une messe. Pour communier j'ai mes amis et MacG (et parfois les 2 se retrouvent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

On peut avoir été baptisé et renier le christ après avoir découvert l'immense supercherie.

Je ne voudrais pas choquer les quelques (ou plutôt innombrables puisque plus de 70% de français ont pour culte le christiannisme) chrétiens. Donc retour aux oeufs, aux souvenirs et à Pâques, religion ou pas religion (n'oubliez pas la charte de MacG  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Merci à tous pour vos souvenirs. Ca me permet à moi de me représenter en quoi cette fête est une fête gaie (et non pas gay) et ce qu'elle a de communautaire.

Et petite remarque supplémentaire : l'idée du thread était de moi alors rendons à César ce qui a été donné à Thebig ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Non bien sur je rigole 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est tout à son honneur !!! Bravo encore !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que tu as senti ses pieds ? Suivant l'odeur, il est possible que se soit Saint Marcellin.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
...Ce soir, je lui mettrai un cierge de plus ... pour le salut de ta pauvre âme de dévergondé, Bébert !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
Et petite remarque supplémentaire : l'idée du thread était de moi alors rendons à César ce qui a été donné à Thebig ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]
...tu comprends pourquoi on me surnomme "le coucou" maintenant !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Et moi je ne crois pas que parler de pâques implique forcément de parler du christianisme (même si c'est une fête religieuse).
On peut aimer le coup (et le goût 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) des oeufs sans pour autant apprécier la compagnie de crétins lors d'une messe. Pour communier j'ai mes amis et MacG (et parfois les 2 se retrouvent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

On peut avoir été baptisé et renier le christ après avoir découvert l'immense supercherie.

Je ne voudrais pas choquer les quelques (ou plutôt innombrables puisque plus de 70% de français ont pour culte le christiannisme) chrétiens. Donc retour aux oeufs, aux souvenirs et à Pâques, religion ou pas religion (n'oubliez pas la charte de MacG  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Merci à tous pour vos souvenirs. Ca me permet à moi de me représenter en quoi cette fête est une fête gaie (et non pas gay) et ce qu'elle a de communautaire.

Et petite remarque supplémentaire : l'idée du thread était de moi alors rendons à César ce qui a été donné à Thebig ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Non bien sur je rigole 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est tout à son honneur !!! Bravo encore ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu sais que tu me plait mon petit lapinou


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Tu sais que tu me plait mon petit lapinou  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais je ne suis pas un lapin !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Un ours ! Vous entendez ? Un ours, un nounours, un ourson, un winnie l'ourson !!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










pfio de diou !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
On peut avoir été baptisé et renier le christ après avoir découvert l'immense supercherie.
* 

[/QUOTE]
Ce sont les hommes qui sont à la base de ce que tu appelles "l'immense supercherie" - Dieu, Yahve, bouddah, Allah et les autres sont au-dessus des hommes et n'existent que dans l'Amour qu'ils inspirent ... l'Amour est-il une supercherie ???
J'ai été déçu par des hommes d'église - et encore, certains hommes d'église - jamais par l'Amour...
ou alors, pas encore..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais la discussion à ce sujet est infinie et aride ... comme tu dis, je préfère disserter sur les oeux de Pâques - là au moins, le foie et la foi se disputent séparément....


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Avril 2003)

"Winnie, mon ami Winnie, petit ourson, fidele compagnon..."

Tiens t'as vu? y'a des chocolat Winnie pour Paques dans les supermarchés


----------



## KARL40 (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Pâques je m'en tape, je suis athée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

La religion est l'opium du peuple...

Le seul intérêt de Paques, c'est le Lundi car il est férié.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
 là au moins, le foie et la foi se disputent séparément.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

clap clap clap !!!! Bravo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










( _Standing ovation _ )


----------



## bebert (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
Et moi je ne crois pas que parler de pâques implique forcément de parler du christianisme (même si c'est une fête religieuse).
On peut aimer le coup (et le goût 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) des oeufs sans pour autant apprécier la compagnie de crétins lors d'une messe. Pour communier j'ai mes amis et MacG (et parfois les 2 se retrouvent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

On peut avoir été baptisé et renier le christ après avoir découvert l'immense supercherie.

Je ne voudrais pas choquer les quelques (ou plutôt innombrables puisque plus de 70% de français ont pour culte le christiannisme) chrétiens. Donc retour aux oeufs, aux souvenirs et à Pâques, religion ou pas religion (n'oubliez pas la charte de MacG  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Merci à tous pour vos souvenirs. Ca me permet à moi de me représenter en quoi cette fête est une fête gaie (et non pas gay) et ce qu'elle a de communautaire.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Je vais redevenir sérieux 5 minutes (à la demande de TheBig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) pour te répondre:
Pourquoi utiliser les mots "crétins"* et "supercherie" ? Je trouve ces termes un peu fort. Je respecte ceux qui ont la foi et qui la pratiquent. Un peu de tolérance tout de même !
Pâques est avant tout une fête chrétienne. Mais elle n'est pas exclusive. Elle est gaie et peut être gay également ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quels sont tes souvenirs de Pâques ? 

* si tu as voulu faire un jeu de mot avec chrétien alors


----------



## bebert (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Mais je ne suis pas un lapin !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Un ours ! Vous entendez ? Un ours, un nounours, un ourson, un winnie l'ourson !!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










pfio de diou !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Je dirais même plus : c'est Winnie déguisé en lapin !


----------



## bonpat (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 
Pâques est avant tout une fête chrétienne.   * 

[/QUOTE]
Non, c'est avant tout une fête juive, Pessa'h, qui commémore la fuite d'Egypte des hébreux.
C'est d'ailleurs mercredi 16 avril que Pessa'h commence.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Avril 2003)

Bien vu Bébert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et pan ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'etait un -mauvais- jeu de mot (crétins/chétiens....désolé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Je reconnais que j'y suis allé un peu fort, mais j'aime pas trop l'église et les religions (les seules que j'aime sont les polythéistes disparues comme celles de l'Egypte, de Grèce et des nordistes) en raison de 2 ans de cathéchisme plutôt raté ne répondant à aucune de mes attentes, ce qui a provoqué chez moi ce schisme. _Faut dire quand même que passer 2 ans à faire des cubes en carton et écrire dessus ses péchés chaque mercredi matin j'ai vu mieux comme enseignement de la foi et comme application de la théorie piagétienne de l'action 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_ . 
Passons ce sujet douloureux (la religion mériterait un autre sujet, quoique non justement au vue de la charte), je n'ai pas envie de me faire clouer (narf narf narf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) le bec (d'autant que je ne suis pas un canard, mais un ours déguisé en lapin !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)

Mes souvenirs ? Comme je le disais je n'en ai que très peu. Ce n'est que très récemment que j'ai découvert la joie des oeufs de Pâques à cacher ou à découvrir ( à propos qu'est-ce que vous préférez ? Cacher les oeufs ? ou les chercher ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) grâce à Prerima justement qui  *respecte ( que dis-je, idolatre !! )* cette tradition.
Pour le reste, c'était repas en famille le dimanche et les chocolats achetés 2 semaines avant. Bref rien de réjouissant ni d'extraodinaire.

A vous !


----------



## bonpat (14 Avril 2003)

Depuis que je connais mes parents le déjeuner de Paques est invariablement le gigot d'agneau, avec ses haricots verts légérement croquants et ses flageolets luisants.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Depuis que je connais mes parents le déjeuner de Paques est invariablement le gigot d'agneau, avec ses haricots verts légérement croquants et ses flageolets luisants.

* 

[/QUOTE]

même à 6 mois c'était çà le repas ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ah ces traditions chrétiennes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sérieusement, c'est pareil pour moi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Bien vu Bébert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Et pan ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Faut dire quand même que passer 2 ans à faire des cubes en carton et écrire dessus ses péchés chaque mercredi matin j'ai vu mieux comme enseignement de la foi et comme application de la théorie piagétienne de l'action 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 . 
* 

[/QUOTE]
Moi j'ai bien dû dormir toutes les nuits et pendant des années avec les mains AU-DESSUS des couvertures - sinon on se faisait réveiller par l'espèce de garde-chiourme ensoutané qui faisait des rondes dans le dortoir...!!!
C'était à un tel point qu'en hiver, je dormais avec des moufles pour ne pas me les geler.
ps : encore toutes mes amitiés à Christophe Desmoufles..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...comme si ça empêchait quelque chose ... Arrrffff !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Il m'a fallu quand même des années pour comprendre que Jésus, lui, il s'en fichait qu'on dorme avec les mains au-dessus ou en-dessous des couvertures, mais que c'était ce c... qui l'avait décidé ainsi...!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * "Winnie, mon ami Winnie, petit ourson, fidele compagnon..." * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est quoi comme chanson ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> *Tiens t'as vu? y'a des chocolat Winnie pour Paques dans les supermarchés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Non !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ils ont osés ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tiens à ce propos, çà me donne une idée...... _"non il va pas osé ?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_ ......de.....  _"faites gaffe il va le faire !" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_ sondage !!!  _"et merde encore !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pffffft " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_ 


<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1050352137Finn_Atlas">


*Quels chocolats mangez vous pour Pâques ?*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Des chocolat qui viennent du superhypermaché 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 beurk !
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />Des chocolats de chez mon patissier, chocolatier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Miam !
<input type="radio" name="option" value="3" />Pas concerné : je suis athé et je fais un régime ou je suis allergique au chocolat ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<input type="radio" name="option" value="4" />des frites ? une fois ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<input type="radio" name="option" value="5" />deux fois
<input type="radio" name="option" value="6" />trois fois adjugé vendu au monsieur avec la moustache au fond ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Avril 2003)

Et comme un sondage peut en cacher un autre.......
<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1050352237Finn_Atlas">


*Quel type de chocolat préférez vous manger à Pâques ?*

<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Des oeufs en chocolat
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />Des lapins
<input type="radio" name="option" value="3" />Des cocottes avec des trucs dedans
<input type="radio" name="option" value="4" />Je ne mange que les petits oeufs liqueur 
<input type="radio" name="option" value="5" />De la friture en chocolat
<input type="radio" name="option" value="6" />Des oeufs Kinder que je dit avoir acheté pour les gosses (sauf que les gosses ont pas encore de dents) : précisez quels oeufs kinder
<input type="radio" name="option" value="7" />D'autres trucs en chocolat (des sonnyboy en chocolat, des grenouilles-Alèm en chocolat...)
<input type="radio" name="option" value="8" />Mais puisque je viens de te dire que je bouffe pas de chocolat !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<input type="radio" name="option" value="9" />Des boites de chocolat offerts par mémé à Noêl qu'on a pas eu le temps de finir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<input type="radio" name="option" value="10" />un café, l'addition
<input type="radio" name="option" value="11" />un suppo et au lit
<input type="radio" name="option" value="12" />Autre : ..............précisez 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<input type="radio" name="option" value="13" />un petit jésus en chocolat ?
<input type="radio" name="option" value="14" />Wouah l'autre il a faillit oublier le cloche en chocolat !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## bebert (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Non, c'est avant tout une fête juive, Pessa'h, qui commémore la fuite d'Egypte des hébreux.
C'est d'ailleurs mercredi 16 avril que Pessa'h commence.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Désolé !
Mais l'origine est commune alors ?
Tout s'est passé dans ces régions où ils se mettent des pains dans la gueule depuis la nuit des temps (quelle idée il a eu Jésus d'en faire la multiplication, il aurait mieux fait de rester coucher se jour là ! arff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







).


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Avril 2003)

Je ne dirai pas si j'ai voté ou non ! A Finn de deviner.......


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 

Désolé !
Mais l'origine est commune alors ?
Tout s'est passé dans ces régions où ils se mettent des pains dans la gueule depuis la nuit des temps (quelle idée il a eu Jésus d'en faire la multiplication, il aurait mieux fait de rester coucher se jour là ! arff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







).    * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est comme les sondages ! çà se multiplie dans le coin à vitesse gran V !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Je ne dirai pas si j'ai voté ou non ! A Finn de deviner....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Attend je regarde dans ton signe astral........ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*des frites évidemment !!!*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> * 
Désolé !
Mais l'origine est commune alors ?
Tout s'est passé dans ces régions où ils se mettent des pains dans la gueule depuis la nuit des temps * 

[/QUOTE]
Ouais ! T'as raison Bébert !!! C'est comme pour les secondes noces de Cana (les noces de Cana bis...)...
Arrrfffff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Ils savaient déjà bien vivre en ce temps-là !!!


----------



## bebert (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *Passons ce sujet douloureux (la religion mériterait un autre sujet, quoique non justement au vue de la charte), je n'ai pas envie de me faire clouer (narf narf narf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) le bec (d'autant que je ne suis pas un canard, mais un ours déguisé en lapin !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)
* 

[/QUOTE]

Attention : Saint Maclou est modérateur sur MacG. Il en a crucifié plus d'un. Il est capable de te faire la peau et de la revendre 3 euro le mètre carré !


----------



## bebert (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *
Quels chocolats/types de chocolats mangez vous pour Pâques ?*

[/QUOTE]

Lapin en chocolat suisse, blanc, au lait ou noir pourquoi ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Avril 2003)

M...... alors ! vous exagérez !!! J'ai voulu goupillonner mon écran d'eau bénite, question de me protéger de vos insanités (pourtant, j'ai pris de la Contrex au lieu de l'eau de Lourdes étant donné le poids de cette dernière...), et ça n'a pas raté.... long-circuit !!! (pourquoi dit-on toujours court-circuit quand ça crame pendant une demi-heure ???)


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> *(pourquoi dit-on toujours court-circuit quand ça crame pendant une demi-heure ???) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Les Papous disent bien court-bouillon, alors qu'ils font cuire des Belges entiers


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 
Les Papous disent bien court-bouillon, alors qu'ils font cuire des Belges entiers  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Pas possible ! on ne rentrerait pas dans leurs marmites ... ou alors, ils font cuire nos attributs à part !!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
 ils font cuire nos attributs à part !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour ça on dit court-jus


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 
Pour ça on dit court-jus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Erreur petit scarabée !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est de là que vient l'expression "faire long-feu" !!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Erreur petit scarabée !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est de là que vient l'expression "faire long-feu" !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais je parlais toujours des Belges là


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 
Mais je parlais toujours des Belges là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
...de toutes façons on s'en fiche : on est dans un thread qui parle de cloches ... c'est du pareil au même...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Et comme un sondage peut en cacher un autre.......
* 

[/QUOTE]

Lol... C'est si compulsif que ça chez les étudiants en psycho, les sondages?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

Lol... C'est si compulsif que ça chez les étudiants en psycho, les sondages? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Non mais chez moi çà commence à le devenir !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Une sorte de TOC peut-être 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hihihi


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2003)

Bon, je n'ai pas tout suivi, pas tout lu, et j'arrive bien après la bataille. Je tenais quand même à vous faire part des quelques réflexions suivantes (c'est décidément plus fort que moi...)

La Pâques est effectivement la fête religieuse chrétienne la plus importante. Son importance pour les chrétiens dépasse même de loin la fête de la Nativité (Noël) puisqu'elle marque l'accomplissement des prophéties annoncées par l'Ancien Testament et qu'elle célèbre la passion du Christ, dont la mort avait lavé l'humanité du péché originel et dont la résurrection promet à chacun le salut du corps et de l'âme. À l'origine, la Pâques est une fête juive qui trouve son origine dans l'accomplissement de la dixième plaie infligée par Dieu aux Égyptiens, la plus terrible des plaies : la mort des enfants premiers-nés, qui, par l'horreur qu'elle inspira à Pharaon, permit la délivrance du peuple hébreu.

Il se trouve qu'à titre personnel je ne crois ni à la dixième plaie, ni à la résurrection des corps, ni même à celle des âmes. Comme finn, sur ce point au moins, je me contente de croire aux lundis fériés et aux ufs en chocolat. Pourtant, je crois en Dieu, ce qui pourrait sembler paradoxal si tout le monde n'avait pas arrêté de me lire depuis déjà dix lignes et si les deux ou trois survivants ne s'en branlaient pas cosmiquement. Je crois en Dieu et je vais vous dire une bonne chose : ça n'est pas facile tous les jours. Pas à cause des guerres, des virus et de toutes les saloperies que les hommes peuvent bien inventer pour se tuer l'un l'autre ; Dieu nous a laissé libres de nos actes et de nos pensées, il me semble pour le moins obscène de lui faire porter le poids de nos erreurs. La difficulté n'est pas non plus de croire en quelque chose d'invisible et d'impalpable. J'ai beau voir le soleil tourner, je sais que c'est n'est pas lui qui tourne : si j'admets d'aussi bonne grâce que ce que je vois est faux, pourquoi ne donnerais-je pas une chance à l'invisible ?
Le plus difficile quand on croit en Dieu, c'est de recevoir tout l'amour qu'il nous donne (et de façon bien réelle) et de ne pas être à la hauteur de cet amour pour le partager avec les autres. De tous les messages révolutionnaires que j'ai entendus dans ma vie ("Devaquet, si tu savais, ta réforme, ta réforme..."), il en est un qui, si l'on s'y arrête sérieusement deux secondes, peut tout à la fois nous remplir d'enthousiasme, d'impuissance et de honte : « Tu aimeras ton prochain comme toi même. » (Je vous laisse réfléchir deux secondes...)

Aimer son prochain, nous le faisons tous. Nous avons tous des amis, des parents, des collègues de bureau ou d'usine, des gens que nous connaissons et qui traversent nos vies pour x ou x raison. Des gens. La première complication, c'est que le prochain c'est aussi la vieille dame au regard austère qui attend qu'on lui cède la place dans le bus, les jeunes loubards en bande au coin de la rue, les grabataires abandonnés dans les hôpitaux, les enfants de la DDASS et la foule immense des passants qui passent dans des villes que je ne verrai jamais. Le prochain, ça fait du monde.
La seconde complication, la plus grande à mon avis, c'est qu'il faut les aimer comme soi-même ces prochains innombrables. Et là, croyez-moi, c'est moins jouable. Je peux faire un effort sur la vieille dame eu égard à son âge, sur les loubards, les malades et les enfants, au vu de leur dénuement, de leur pauvreté. C'est un peu plus compliqué avec George, Tony et Saddam. Ça devient franchement difficile avec Jean-Marie et Sonnyboy... C'est bien joli et fastoche de dire : la vie des autres vaut bien la mienne. C'est autre chose de se dire : cette vie vaut autant que celle de mon fils, que celle de ma mère, que celle de mes amis...

La Pâques n'est pas seulement l'affaire des chrétiens ou des juifs. C'est un peu l'affaire de tous ceux qui ont besoin d'amour. C'est pourquoi je vous souhaite une très heureuse fête de Pâques. Même à Sonnyboy.
Surtout à Sonnyboy.

Et, putain, allez-y molo sur le choco !


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Avril 2003)

la preuve


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> *Aimer son prochain, nous le faisons tous. Nous avons tous des amis, des parents, des collègues de bureau ou d'usine, des gens que nous connaissons et qui traversent nos vies pour x ou x raison. Des gens. La première complication, c'est que le prochain c'est aussi la vieille dame au regard austère qui attend qu'on lui cède la place dans le bus, les jeunes loubards en bande au coin de la rue, les grabataires abandonnés dans les hôpitaux, les enfants de la DDASS et la foule immense des passants qui passent dans des villes que je ne verrai jamais. Le prochain, ça fait du monde.
La seconde complication, la plus grande à mon avis, c'est qu'il faut les aimer comme soi-même ces prochains innombrables. Et là, croyez-moi, c'est moins jouable. Je peux faire un effort sur la vieille dame eu égard à son âge, sur les loubards, les malades et les enfants, au vu de leur dénuement, de leur pauvreté. C'est un peu plus compliqué avec George, Tony et Saddam. Ça devient franchement difficile avec Jean-Marie et Sonnyboy... C'est bien joli et fastoche de dire : la vie des autres vaut bien la mienne. C'est autre chose de se dire : cette vie vaut autant que celle de mon fils, que celle de ma mère, que celle de mes amis...
* 

[/QUOTE]

Et comme disait Patrick Bruel : " _on peut jamais aimer tout le monde, et ceux qui l'disent disent des mensonges_ "
Tiré de "Dors"


----------



## KARL40 (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Et comme disait Patrick Bruel : " on peut jamais aimer tout le monde, et ceux qui l'disent disent des mensonges "
Tiré de "Dors"  * 

[/QUOTE]

En voila une référence en la matière !
(je parle des cloches bien entendu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## barbarella (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

En voila une référence en la matière !
(je parle des cloches bien entendu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)

* 

[/QUOTE]

ça c'est vache


----------



## KARL40 (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

ça c'est vache  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu te trompes de sujet : les vaches c'est avec google


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2003)

Bruel Meugle quand même un peu !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2003)

Tout de même Xavier (private canal) Je n'irais pas jusqu'à dire que c'est un veau


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

En voila une référence en la matière !
(je parle des cloches bien entendu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)

* 

[/QUOTE]


clap, clap, clap


----------



## bebert (16 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

En voila une référence en la matière !
(je parle des cloches bien entendu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)

* 

[/QUOTE]

Héhé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







"Patriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick !"


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> *  « Tu aimeras ton prochain comme toi même. » (Je vous laisse réfléchir deux secondes...)

* 

[/QUOTE]

" _Et d'un j'ai horreur qu'on me tutoie et de deux c'est pas de ma faute si je préfère moi même_ "
Pierre Desproges

Plus sérieusement, brillante démonstration DocEvil  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 meme si je ne partage pas toute l'analyse (en particulier sur l'existence hypothétique d'une "entitée supérieure"). J'aime bien ton raisonnement et la façon dont tu l'expose.
Ce que tu décrit là, ne serait-ce pas ce qu'on nomme également "humanisme"?

" _Commencez par me décrire ce que vous entendez par Dieu et je vous dirais si j'y crois_ "
Albert Einstein

Si non j'aime le chocolat noir sous toutes ses formes et c'est encore mieux si y'a un peu de gnôle dedans


----------



## Ilitch (17 Avril 2003)

Je pense que Sonnyboy sera trés fier d'apparaitre dans ton post aux cotés de Jean marie Tchibaou, mort pour la libération de son peuple...

Tu devrais faire attention de na pas écrire trop de bétises quand même, là c'est trés déplacé.


----------



## Ilitch (17 Avril 2003)

Je parle du post de Doc Evil... évidement...


----------



## krystof (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * Je pense que Sonnyboy sera trés fier d'apparaitre dans ton post aux cotés de Jean marie Tchibaou, mort pour la libération de son peuple...

Tu devrais faire attention de na pas écrire trop de bétises quand même, là c'est trés déplacé.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Sonnyboy serait-il assez sensible pour succomber à tant de bonté ?


----------



## Ilitch (17 Avril 2003)

Sonny boy....

C'est pas le mauvais mec au fond...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * Sonny boy....
C'est pas le mauvais mec au fond...
* 

[/QUOTE]
...au fond du puits, non !!!


----------



## Ilitch (18 Avril 2003)

De moins en moins marrant...

Si j'étais pas certains de me faire virer dans le minute par votre soi disant censure bien pensante, je te répondrais bien deux ou trois trucs un peu abruptes...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * De moins en moins marrant...
* 

[/QUOTE]
...pourtant j'ai fait péter les gros smileys verts...!!!


----------



## bonpat (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * De moins en moins marrant...

Si j'étais pas certains de me faire virer dans le minute par votre soi disant censure bien pensante, je te répondrais bien deux ou trois trucs un peu abruptes...   * 

[/QUOTE]
J'en connais d'autre des citations :
-_Si j'étais pas certain de me faire péter la gueule, je te sauterais dessus_
-_Si j'étais pas certain d'être laid, je serais acteur de cinéma_ 
-_Si j'étais pas certain d'etre con, je serais intelligent_ 

Voilà pour tes prochains posts


----------



## Ilitch (18 Avril 2003)

Peuvent servent ils a faire passer les pilules...

Peut être chez les i débiles, mais pas chez moi...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> *
Peut être chez les i débiles, mais pas chez moi...
* 

[/QUOTE]
Il y avait i Movie, i Tunes, i Photo, i DVD et j'en passe ...
Maintenant i Débiles ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mais où allons-nous ???


----------



## Ilitch (18 Avril 2003)

Nulle part...

Vous y êtes déjà, pour la plupart...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * Nulle part...
Vous y êtes déjà, pour la plupart...
* 

[/QUOTE]
Celui qui, parti de rien, n'arrive à rien, n'a de merci à dire à personne....


----------



## Ilitch (18 Avril 2003)

mouais...


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Avril 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (18 Avril 2003)

Ca me trou le c.. !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Avril 2003)

...Joyeuses Pâques à toutes et tous... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Note : j'ai décidé de retirer l'image que j'avais postée ici - cette image était susceptible de froisser certaines sensibilités - je m'en excuse si c'était le cas.....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Avril 2003)

...une autre un peu moins iconoclaste :


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * ...Joyeuses Pâques à toutes et tous... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Note : j'ai décidé de retirer l'image que j'avais postée ici - cette image était susceptible de froisser certaines sensibilités - je m'en excuse si c'était le cas.....
* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi j'ai pas vu l'image  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 je veux bien que tu me la montre


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

" Et d'un j'ai horreur qu'on me tutoie et de deux c'est pas de ma faute si je préfère moi même "
Pierre Desproges * 

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * " Commencez par me décrire ce que vous entendez par Dieu et je vous dirais si j'y crois "
Albert Einstein * 

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * "Si non j'aime le chocolat noir sous toutes ses formes et c'est encore mieux si y'a un peu de gnôle dedans   
jpmiss * 

[/QUOTE]

Wahou ! que de citations !!! J'avais ouvert un thread là dessus. Je m'en vais le remonter de ce pas....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
Moi j'ai pas vu l'image  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 je veux bien que tu me la montre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
...le temps que Bonpat se déconnecte et je te la remets en ligne deux minutes...!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
...le temps que Bonpat se déconnecte et je te la remets en ligne deux minutes...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est bon il est plus là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu peux rebalancer


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2003)

Bonpat !
Ce matin, j'ai tenu ma promesse ... ramassage des oeux avec les gosses du quartier et messe de Pâques avec toute la famille...suivie d'un apéro à la maison paroissiale ... je viens de rentrer boudiou...!!!
C'était bien !










ps : vous remarquerez que je poste "encore frais !"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2003)

Après-midi, film de circonstance : "Zoeux interdits".....


----------



## aricosec (21 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Après-midi, film de circonstance : "Zoeux interdits"..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

zoeus l'ai déja vu  !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * 
zoeus l'ai déja vu  !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












* 

[/QUOTE]
Salut mon Rico !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...après-midi de Pâques "mortel" : temps gris, personne dehors, rien d'intéressant à la TV, potes en vacances, forums déserts ....
...je sens comme un poids sur les épaules...


----------



## bonpat (21 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Bonpat !
Ce matin, j'ai tenu ma promesse ... ramassage des oeux avec les gosses du quartier et messe de Pâques avec toute la famille...suivie d'un apéro à la maison paroissiale ... je viens de rentrer boudiou...!!!
C'était bien !
* 

[/QUOTE]

Ce matin c'était les boules (non Gobalcut, pas celles du sapin); J'ai été à la messe des familles tout seul, tout le monde dormait dans l'appart. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais en rentrant, ils étaient tous prêt pour aller à la messe suivante. Faut dire que si on en rate une on n'a pas vraiment l'excuse d'arriver en retard, il y en a 6 pour le dimanche de Pâques à Notre Dame de Grâce de Passy.
Ce qui m'a permit de préparer le déjeuner  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ j'avais surtout les boules parce que j'avais déjà mis à la quête pour eux et que du coup on a donné deux fois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
 j'avais surtout les boules parce que j'avais déjà mis à la quête pour eux et que du coup on a donné deux fois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 * 

[/QUOTE]
...d'ou l'utilité d'avoir toujours quelques vieux boutons de braguette sur soi...


----------



## peel.emma (21 Avril 2003)

mes enfants, mes enfants, mais que célébrez-vous? le Christ ressuscite le lundi, c'est ce qu'il faut célébrer (et la messe, oui, pour la résurrection, pas pour le chemin de croix, la mise en terre, tout battage médiatique un peu gore mis à part)
On en parle vraiment? (zut, il est vraiment tard, ça craint)


----------



## barbarella (21 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

 j'avais surtout les boules parce que j'avais déjà mis à la quête pour eux et que du coup on a donné deux fois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 * 

[/QUOTE]

Fais toi faire un avoir pour l'année prochaine


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Avril 2003)

Coucou tout le monde ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La Pâques a été bonne ? Pas trop d'indigestion de chocolat ?

Allez en passant,  un petit jeu pour les amateurs de casse-tête et de chocolat (Barbarella, LucG, bonpat......)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Mars 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Après-midi, film de circonstance : "Zoeux interdits".....



Et une petite remontée, étant donné que thebig vous manque tant  voici quelques uns de ses posts dégoulinants 

De notre côté, on a pris de l'avance le week end dernier : ce fut la course comme chaque année pour chercher les oeufs qui fondaient comme neige au soleil !  :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Mars 2005)

Ca, c'est de la belle remontée!   
Sinon, Pour moi, comme tous les ans, repas chez la grand mere, chocolats et bonne bouffe.


----------



## sofiping (24 Mars 2005)

j'aurais bien voulu dire une grosse connerie sur superketmo et tous ceux qui vont se pencher pour ramasser leurs oeufs , mais ... j'ai pas envie . ...Puis y'a encore Fiche Atlas qui pourait se méprendre sur mon compte    :love:


----------



## Foguenne (24 Mars 2005)

Déjà Pâque chez nous, il y a des lapins, poules et oeufs partout...


----------



## duracel (24 Mars 2005)

Mais purquoi lapin de Pâques, et oeufs de Pâques?
Et les cloches dans tout ça??


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Mars 2005)

Tout simplement parce que les lapins et les oeufs, c'est la saison   


Sinon, les cloches, c'est une deformation du catholicisme. Je crois qu'y a un truc comme quoi les eglises ne sonnent plus la semaine sainte puis on les ressonne seulement le dimanche, jour de la resurection...

Ca doit etre plus ou moins ca

Le reste est pure marketing... :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Mars 2005)

Pasques, c'est aussi mes un ans sur MacGe...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Mars 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Mais purquoi lapin de Pâques, et oeufs de Pâques?
> Et les cloches dans tout ça??



Alors, euh, voilà
Le lapin de Pâques doit son origine à une ancienne culture orientale. Les lapins étant très prolifiques, Il s'agit sûrement d'un symbole d'abondance.

C'est en Allemagne qu'on associa pour la première fois le lapin de Pâques avec les oeufs de Pâques pour célébrer le printemps.Parce que voilà, au printemps les oiseaux font crac crac et pof, ça donne des ½ufs, d'où la symbolique du printemps.
Les enfants fabriquaient des nids de feuilles, de mousse ou d'herbe et les plaçaient dans le jardin. Ils croyaient que durant la nuit de Pâques, le lapin remplirait les nids d'oeufs multicolores....
(Sont forts ces allemands quand même, déja que on a importé de chez eux sapins et marchés de Noël).

Pour les cloches, c't'une tradition prit naissance au Moyen age lorsque l'Eglise interdit de sonner les cloches en signe de deuil entre le Jeudi Saint et le Dimanche de Pâques pour commémorer le temps qui s'écoula entre la mort du Christ et la résurrection.
Et pof, après Pâques, résurrection du Christ, allégresse et joie, clac, on sonne les cloches (bon, pas le tocsin, hein)


P.S : merci Google


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Mars 2005)

... au revoiiiiir  a dit:
			
		

> jPuis y'a encore Fiche Atlas qui pourait se méprendre sur mon compte    :love:



Plait-il ?


----------



## jeanba3000 (24 Mars 2005)

Pâques c'est groovy baby


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Mars 2005)

je sens que c'est la premiere fois que je vais cacher des oeufs dans .. l'appart.. ce sujet de mac g m'inspire !!!!!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Mars 2005)

Aujourd'hui je vais aller chercher des boîtes de chocolat à offrir pour l'occasion :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Pasques, c'est aussi mes un ans sur MacGe...



Note bien, c'est pas toi en particulier, presque tout le monde le fait, mais ça m'a toujours amusé, cette manie de mettre le singulier au pluriel sur certains sujets (MES 1 ¤, MES 1 an ...)


----------

